# Router problem with comcast modem



## mkentala (Aug 9, 2007)

I am currently staying at a friends place and I tried to connect my router to my friends modem to get wireless internet with my laptops. For whatever reason his computer is only connecting using the USB slot. I tried unplugging the USB connection, then using the ethernet only (my router only can receive the connection from the modem via ethernet). When I did that none of the computers would work. Does anyone know if the settings on the modem need to be changed to accept an ethernet connection? Or what I have to do to correct this?:upset:


----------



## pctechmike (Mar 29, 2007)

Anytime you change a interface (USB or Eithernet) on a cable modem, when you connect something different to the modem, you have to restart the modem. This is usually done by power cycling the modem- unplug it for about 30 seconds, when it comes back up- it should see your router, and all the PCs should be able to get online.


----------



## mkentala (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, I will try it again just incase I didn't give it enough time powered off.


----------

